# Intro



## Together25yrs (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm new to the site. I'm in a bit of a situation and I'd love to hear how others may have dealt with similar situations. Look forward to sharing with others.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome aboard! Hopefully we can help or at least give you a sounding board.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Together25yrs said:


> Same thing has happened to me, but it's my wife who has accused me of cheating. Same trust issues. We've been to counseling, but she insists that all the issues are mine. I don't think my wife has specific mental health issues, but she seems determined to find a reason to end our relationship after 25 years. I haven't always been the perfect husband, but I have never cheated on her and never would.


So she wants to end the marriage, but wants to make it seem like it was all your fault? I'd guess she either wants out and just doesn't want to take the blame and guilt, or she's cheating (especially since she thinks your marriage is lacking in intimacy) and wants you to be the bad guy that ruined the marriage.


----------



## Together25yrs (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm pretty sure she's not cheating, but she found some photos on my phone last week that upset her. They weren't naked pics or anything pornographic...just 10 pics of a female celebrity. She said that I chose the celebrity over her. Is that crazy? Am I crazy? I don't know what to think.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Together25yrs said:


> I'm pretty sure she's not cheating, but she found some photos on my phone last week that upset her. They weren't naked pics or anything pornographic...just 10 pics of a female celebrity. She said that I chose the celebrity over her. Is that crazy? Am I crazy? I don't know what to think.


I'm not sure that's "choosing a celebrity over her", but _why_ did you download 10 pictures of a celebrity to your phone? Has there been past issues with looking at other women (IRL or online) or porn? 

If she isn't happy with your sex life and you're downloading images of other women, I can see that upsetting her and her feeling like you're not attracted to her. It's also possible she thinks you're cheating because you have a lower sex drive.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm not sure it's a real serious issue, but if your partner is nursing an obsession with a celebrity to the point where they're taking chances like that and going overboard, it could be something serious underlying it. Unhealthy obsession. And I guess it goes without saying he's probably masturbating to the celebrity.


----------



## Together25yrs (Nov 16, 2020)

bobert said:


> I'm not sure that's "choosing a celebrity over her", but _why_ did you download 10 pictures of a celebrity to your phone? Has there been past issues with looking at other women (IRL or online) or porn?
> 
> If she isn't happy with your sex life and you're downloading images of other women, I can see that upsetting her and her feeling like you're not attracted to her. It's also possible she thinks you're cheating because you have a lower sex drive.


I didn't download them. She looked at my browsing history. And no, there was no maturation involved. Sometimes you see an article about a pretty woman then check out some photos. Not everything is about sex, but how do explain that? Even typing it sounds like a BS excuse.


----------



## Together25yrs (Nov 16, 2020)

Darn spell check...no masturbation.


----------

